# My trip to Hong Kong (Macao, Shenzhen and Guangzhou)



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I was from October 1st to October the 15th in 
*Hong Kong*.









During my stay, i visited
*Shenzhen*









*Macao*









and i stayed for 3 days in
*Guangzhou*









I will start with my flight. Britsh Airways flew at first from Frankfurt to London.
This is London from the plane


















From London it was a 12hours flight to Hong Kong. 
Somewhere in China




































Close to Guangzhou


















And Guangzhou itself









This is Macao


















Reaching Hong Kong



























Nina Tower



























It was in the evening when i arrived at my hotel. I decided to go to the harbour and watch the symphony of ligt. Sorry for the poor quality. I was to tired for my tripod.



























Best skyline at night.






















































I haven`t taken any pics from the Symphony of Light itself. I just enjoyed the show. After the show i walked to the ICC.


















That`s it for the first day. I will try to upload every or every second day some pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from your trip in those cities and especially this photo:


>


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice Pictures, thx for sharing!


----------



## deangels (Jun 12, 2006)

hongkong 's skyline is stunning....


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice places...


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

This is a great photo tour!!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. Here is the first part of the first full day.

Because of the time difference i woke up at 4 o`clock in the morning. 
I decided to walk around. If you always wanted to see how a world city like Hong Kong looks at 4 o`clock in the morning, this is the answer. 









On my way to the harbour


















Bruce Lee









Some impressions in the morning


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Where did you stay?
I stayed around Lan Kwai Fong!
ABsolutely loved it!


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

Some great shots here, like #4, 13, 19, 32 from the 1st day and #12 from the 2nd day.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

stefanguti said:


> Where did you stay?
> I stayed around Lan Kwai Fong!
> ABsolutely loved it!


I stayed in the Evergreen Hotel in Kowloon. Just 5 minutes from the Tsim Tsa Tsui station.

Finally i can continue 

On that day i visited the most famous point in Hong Kong.
That`s what i have seen on my way to the Peak Tram.




































The Peak Tram station









The path around the mountain









The biggest spider i have seen outside a zoo.









And the best view over Hong Kong


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The rest from that day.




































I decided to walk down and i didn`t regret that decision. 



























Back in the city.


















I went back to the hotel to get my tripod.









Impressions from Kowloon.













































At the end of that day i visited Langham Place.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

the "flight over China" is phenomenal! Hong Kong is the ultimate skyline!!:cheers:


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Tom_Green said:


>


love this one. looks like a poster waiting to happen.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

Tom_Green said:


> The rest from that day.



this one is good too. you can tell that she is really just taking it all in.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

great pictures Tom Green


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks.

The second day.

Hong Kong in the morning.


















On my way to the ICC













































It`s like a crater. 






















































I travelled from the ICC to the Nina Tower.
The area around the Nina Tower



























I kindly asked if i could go up and take some pictures.
The answer was yes 



































































































Back on the ground again



























A nice small park not far away.


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Nice pictures mate


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

There's no way Hong Kong would cease to amaze. Thanks for sharing your photos, Tom.

Btw, may I ask, why would you take a flight to London in order to get to HK? There should be more than enough direct flights from Frankfurt itself.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice set. The Nina Tower photos are fresh! I think it's cheaper to fly from LHR-HKG than direct from FRA though!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Nice set. The Nina Tower photos are fresh! I think it's cheaper to fly from LHR-HKG than direct from FRA though!


I just did a random search for flights and the prices from London and Frankfurt seem more or less the same.


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

nice! i like =D


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Phenomenal pictures, really whets the appetite for more.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

Love this bus. Great images.



>


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Pansori said:


> There's no way Hong Kong would cease to amaze. Thanks for sharing your photos, Tom.
> 
> Btw, may I ask, why would you take a flight to London in order to get to HK? There should be more than enough direct flights from Frankfurt itself.


Thanks.

It was the cheapest flight at that moment. I paid only 470€ for my flight with British Airways. Most of my flights are not direct.


@all thank you very much

Next target was the One Island East. 

Some areas in Hong Kong are really relaxed.









I found a dragon boat contest. 








































































On my way to One Island East









Time to eat. 


















The nice skyscraper 









I also asked there if i could go to the top to take pictures.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The rest from my second full day in Hong Kong.
The area around OIE.









OIE


















On my way to the harbour. 









I wanted to enjoy the view on the harbour while the sun goes down.



































































































Bye bye

















Next day i travelled to Shenzhen.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

Great Tour of Hong Kong, you been to many areas and the snap shots are great


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

simcard said:


> Great Tour of Hong Kong, you been to many areas and the snap shots are great


Thanks

On my third day i visited Shenzhen. 

The place you see first after you passed the border.









My first target was the observation deck of the Shun Hing Sqare.


















My favorite skyscraper in Shenzhen

















































































One of the tallest towers in the world. The observation deck is around 300m above ground.


----------



## diddy (Oct 28, 2007)

awesome pictures! Great fun to see!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

love these pix:


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice pictures


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks. 
I hope you don`t mind if i upload a lot of Shenzhen pics from that day, as i have been only for one day in that city, during the entire trip.

Back on the ground.




































Next target was the SEG Plaza. A 350m tall skyscraper. I hoped that this building had an observation deck, but it didn`t have one.













































The area around the tower was full of shops and people.




































I travelled further to the west. This is the CBD of Shenzhen. The skyscrapers there are very modern and nice looking. Not far away is a 650m tall skyscraper u/c.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I am sure that many of you see the following buildings for the first time.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos.
seem that you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

DWest said:


> nice photos.
> seem that you had a wonderful trip.


I really enjoyed my trip.


The largest building i have ever seen.






















































It`s was not that easy to walk up.
But it was worth.































































On my way down.



























The modern subway of Shenzhen.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Nice pictures. kay:


Thanks.

Shake hands buildings 































































I travelled further to the west.








































































Yeah a police bike. 



























A fan of my pics.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The last pics from Shenzhen.
















































































































































More fans of my pics. Chinese kids are not shy and can speak more English some English sentence.


















Back on the ground.









On my way back to the border.









Bye bye Shenzhen.









Back in Hong Kong.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

awesome. I did the same trip in 1996 and I amazed how much has changed since then. it's like looking at completely different cities (especially shenzen, but I guess macau changed even more).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh ... you didn't take the Lok Ma Chau border crossing? It should be faster coming in from Futian and connects to East Rail


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Oh ... you didn't take the Lok Ma Chau border crossing? It should be faster coming in from Futian and connects to East Rail


I took the one that is in a walking distance to the Shun Hing Square.


HD: Can´t tell. My first trip was in 2004. In that 5 years a lot has changed.

Back in Hong Kong









I planned to visit the Great Buddha and this is the easiest way to get there.



























I am afraid of height and that really scared me.



























The airport in the distance


















The amount of landslides in HK surprised me.









Coming closer









They build a small village between the station and Great Buddha.




































Last time i didn`t walked to the top of the mountain. Now i did.
They way to the top.


















Some hundret meters higher.









Coming closer to the top.









900m above sealevel.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Both Hong Kong and Shenzhen look incredible! I think Shenzhen and Macau (and perhaps Guangzhou) are must visits when coming to Hong Kong.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Nightsky said:


> Both Hong Kong and Shenzhen look incredible! I think Shenzhen and Macau (and perhaps Guangzhou) are must visits when coming to Hong Kong.


You shouldn`t miss one of those cities.


Reaching the top.









Would be interesting to know which parts of HK you can see on clear days









You can see the airport in the distance

















































































At the beginning it was a mid air battle. On the ground one of the monsters chopped off tthe head of the other thing. >_<


















Going down again



























Some cows near the great buddha. 









No idea what that is









I walked the entire way down to the satelite city near the airport.


















Around 5 older women with professional DSLR cameras took pictures at that spot, too.


















Back in the city i met a SSC forumer. 



























I bought new shoes.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

It`s time for Macao. It`s a must visit city for all people staying in HK.


On my way.


















First impression of Macao.









My boat leaving again.









Some areas of Macao are full of casinos. It`s a bigger gambling citty then Las Vegas.


















Some casinos are really beautiful









I took the pics on my way to the Macao tower.









A nice casino.


















Some of them are not that beautiful. I think this building has the highest floor in Macao.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Both Hong Kong and Shenzhen look incredible! I think Shenzhen and Macau (and perhaps Guangzhou) are must visits when coming to Hong Kong.


You're right...you can also proceed to Shanghai....these cities are great.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

This Tang Dynasty shopping center in Fisherman's Wharf will be demolished!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Macao from the Macao Tower


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGG I LOVE CHINAAAAAA I cant' wait to be there! 

Thanks for sharing your trip!! LOVED IT!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks
Sorry for the delay. I made a short trip to Rome last week. 

Down on the ground again.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> No idea what that is


diapheromera femorata

nice pics!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Amazing pictures!!


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks.

The following pics are not in order. They show the old core area of Macao


----------



## 阎希染 (Mar 5, 2010)

为什么没有北海？？


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The rest from my trip to Macao. Next day i travelled to Guangzhou. 
































































































































































































































































































Bye bye Macao


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

On the next day i travelled to Guangzhou.

Still in Hong Kong









Shenzhen









The suburbs of Shenzhen









The following pics show the area between Shenzhen and Guangzhou.













































I paid the same price for my hotel in Hong Kong and Guangzhou.

For comparison: my hotel room in Hong Kong









My hotel room in Guangzhou.









My hotel from outside









I stayed very close to the train station of Guangzhou.
The area around my hotel.































































The biggest disappointment was that the CITIC Tower don`t have an observation deck hno:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Good morning Guangzhou. The sun is shining and it`s 27°C outside. The day can start 









At first i wanted to visit the Guangzhou TV tower. This tower is really beautiful.









The area behind the tower









An older version 









Too bad it was not completed when i visited.









The area close to the tower.


















It will be one of the most impressive skylines in the world in 5 years.


















On that day i visited the old core of Guangzhou. I find that city much more pleasent to walk around then Beijing or Shenzhen.










The old TV tower.



























There is a real big and beautiful park in the city.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The end of my first full day in Guangzhou.













































Back in the new CBD.































































Both skyscraper will be over 300m.


----------



## mthmchris (Jun 13, 2010)

> I find that city much more pleasent to walk around then Beijing or Shenzhen.


Yep, Guangzhou is one of my favorite cities in mainland China as well.

Shenzhen's great (I live there currently), but a word of advice for anyone going there - the *best* parts of the city are the older "villages" with the handshake buildings. I suppose because Shenzhen never had access to the same level of government financing that comparably wealthy cities like Beijing and Shanghai had, the government has only been able to get the clout to demolish a handful of those villages.

So man, are those areas vibrant. I have never, ever, seen places with the same energy as some of those places - and I lived in Hong Kong for a while. I mean, even the alleys are packed with life. And while the old neighborhoods in Shanghai and Beijing are either demolished, slummy, or preserved in lacquer for tourists, the old neighborhoods in Futian are _flourishing_. They are endlessly fascinating mazes of restaurants (of all price ranges), shops, massage parlors, street food, hair salons, whorehouses, and groceries. They are vibrant and upwardly mobile - the streets seem to grow richer by the day.

The next time you go, stroll around Shuiwei (水围村) or Xiasha (下沙村) - both in Futian. They're incredible, and some of my favorite places in Asia, period.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

wonderful photos!

It seems as soon as you cross the border into Shenzhen, it looks completely different!

Amazing how just a short walk across the line and your immersed in a completely different atmosphere.


----------



## dajumper (Nov 25, 2005)

great pics... i must visit those cities!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

mthmchris said:


> Yep, Guangzhou is one of my favorite cities in mainland China as well.
> 
> Shenzhen's great (I live there currently), but a word of advice for anyone going there - the *best* parts of the city are the older "villages" with the handshake buildings. I suppose because Shenzhen never had access to the same level of government financing that comparably wealthy cities like Beijing and Shanghai had, the government has only been able to get the clout to demolish a handful of those villages.
> 
> ...



Wow, vibrancy on par with Hong Kong? Nice! Any pics/more info (on another thread if you want)? That would be amazing to see that China has another place that has similar vibrancy and density to somewhere like Hong Kong!


----------

